# Hitch question



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking at Snowbear plows. Is the receiver hitch mount adequate when using on 1/2 ton truck or is the two point hitch better. Do not like the looks of the receiver hitch mount but don't know for sure. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

generally two points of connection are going to be stronger than having just one. depends, of course, on what is used at the two connection points because if you use sheet metal screws (as an extreme example), those will be weaker than one connection at the hitch


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

Like said above: 
two points of connection are better than one
I still had to research it as I too am looking into a light home plow 
got a D4 dozer and a Meyer 7.5 as the weather demands 

I was looking at the receiver hitch type of plow and thought
"that might bend of fold over"
after reading a few places I saw pictures [in reviews] that showed it can bend.
a couple guys made devices to brace each side as the plow frame has a flat bar that the hitch attaches to. [I thought that "looks" better]






these are supplied with the DK2
*Avalanche Snow Plow Kit* from Costco
I see these might be easily made in the shop
[course might be easier to just buy them]

* If your hitch attachment is not gusseted? Just cut & weld some on.
[a good reason to buy that wire feed welder]


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

this is what I "might" get :

*DK2 88" x 26" Summit Snow Plow Kit - Electric Winch & Mounting System*

yup mo money, but truck mount included.



















the mount system should be better than the Hitch?
and it costs about $250 more, but better attachment with little modding required [IMO]
and the 88X26 size blade.
it should be ok for powder snow -
it is a light weight home plow -
just up n down from inside the warm cab.
outside in the cold to maul angle the blade.

its a thought. . .


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

lj martin said:


> this is what I "might" get :
> 
> *DK2 88" x 26" Summit Snow Plow Kit - Electric Winch & Mounting System*
> 
> ...


Did you end of buying this set up? How did you like it


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

NBRam1500 said:


> Did you end of buying this set up? How did you like it


 I haven't bought it
it was on sale for 1499. 
I saw it and thought that was still too much for what you get.
it is just a square tube frame and a two piece plow - which is all very light weight, if on an SUV or small truck it should work?

But I have rebuilt the meyer that is a light weight plow but much better than the K plow in build. 
[and I already have the E47 meyer plow] it works and is simple to fix
low cost and readily available parts.

the Dodge its on starts easy after some tuning - 
So I will wait and see how it does.
also have the D4 dozer that plows when the storms dumped a lot.

So for now I am waiting to see if that K2 plow might be an option for the future [its a very light weight plow (saw it)]
so if the price is right for what it is, I might buy it and try it.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

lj martin said:


> I haven't bought it
> it was on sale for 1499.
> I saw it and thought that was still too much for what you get.
> it is just a square tube frame and a two piece plow - which is all very light weight, if on an SUV or small truck it should work?
> ...


I bought one . Just got it mounted on truck. It's actually seems half decent once all together and on the truck. We haven't had a big storm here yet. But I'll be testing it out soon enough


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

NBRam1500 said:


> Did you end of buying this set up? How did you like it


also saw the plow frame might be kinda low to the ground.

that might be fine in the city where its paved.

the hitch/mount on the truck was just below the bumper, which would be fine.
just the plow frame appeared to be a few inches lower. too close to the ground.
that might be a drag?


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

NBRam1500 said:


> I bought one . Just got it mounted on truck. It's actually seems half decent once all together and on the truck. We haven't had a big storm here yet. But I'll be testing it out soon enough


Hey good to see a person that has bought this D2 plow
it will be nice to see how it works for you.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

lj martin said:


> Hey good to see a person that has bought this D2 plow
> it will be nice to see how it works for you.


 It does sit low to the ground once mounted 
Putting 2" leveling kit on this week

Will post stock before and after photos as well as with the leveling kit before and after pics


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

looking forward to seeing your pictures.
I have a 2001 GMC 1500 4X4 that might be better than some others (?)

I have seen pictures of the D2 on Honda SUV and a Dodge ram50 and those were low without a plow mounted.

the truck mount for the D2 looks better and higher than the hitch mount.
(in pictures anyway)
a real persons perspective will be much appreciated.


----------



## lj martin (Sep 26, 2019)

this truck is stock, but higher than my old Dodge.










might need to remove the rubber under the bumper as the 2 point D2 truck mount should be right there
if the installation images and instructions are accurate.
I have no need to travel with it on the highway, So it should be fine.
I am cheap and waiting for an even better price.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

lj martin said:


> looking forward to seeing your pictures.
> I have a 2001 GMC 1500 4X4 that might be better than some others (?)
> 
> I have seen pictures of the D2 on Honda SUV and a Dodge ram50 and those were low without a plow mounted.
> ...


Before and after specs


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

2016 Ram Sport
Before pics 
36" from floor to wheel well 
After 
38.5" 


Plow mount before had 4" clearance 
After we now have 8" 

Very impressed 
This was a bolt on Rugged Off Road 2.5" leveling Kit 
Ride is just as good as factory 
Alignment is very close to same as before install 
I will still be getting it aligned once my new tires go on this week


----------

